

Mini-Django: Single file django project for instant gratification. - coconutrandom
http://readevalprint.github.com/mini-django/

======
d0m
I never would have thought a whole django app to be that small. But then, the
second you start to add routes, views, helpers, etc. it quickly become exactly
like the "standard" django.

------
kingkilr
If this interests you take a look at django-wsgi which enables you to do the
same things.

~~~
Skywing
or, look into Flask or Tornado which do this with less LOC by default. :)

<http://flask.pocoo.org/> <http://www.tornadoweb.org/>

------
webjunkie01
From what I can see, you can't make a usable app from this. I would prefer to
use flask or pylons for developing an app.

